# Iphone thinks im driving?



## helpme411 (Sep 6, 2021)

I keep my iphone bluetooth off for a reason and earlier the "do not disturb" "wont receive notifications while you are driving" popped up. None of my cars are one and bluetooth is off so how would it think that. Pretty sure my icloud has been compromised before but even then like what?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Probably GPS and/or cell data. To confirm, you were not driving at the time?


----------



## helpme411 (Sep 6, 2021)

Couriant said:


> Probably GPS and/or cell data. To confirm, you were not driving at the time?


I have bluetooth turned off completely. Both cars are in the garage turned off. So strange its never done this. Gps and location services also off. Can someone outside do this or remotely


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Unlikely. I know sometimes I can somehow turn on functions on my phone without realizing it. If you swipe down from the top right you see some options, one of which is a car icon. This will turn on DnD and prevent the notifications while driving. This can be turned on while on locked screen also.

Does anyone else have access to this phone?


----------



## helpme411 (Sep 6, 2021)

Couriant said:


> Unlikely. I know sometimes I can somehow turn on functions on my phone without realizing it. If you swipe down from the top right you see some options, one of which is a car icon. This will turn on DnD and prevent the notifications while driving. This can be turned on while on locked screen also.
> 
> Does anyone else have access to this phone?


Its an iphone 8 so the swipe menu is from the bottom. Also i manually turned off bluetooth from settings so that it never turns back on by itself like it will when you toggle it off from swiping up. Maybe its a bug. I dont know its never done that before


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

It also uses the accelerometer. Nothing to do with your iCloud account.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

helpme411 said:


> Its an iphone 8 so the swipe menu is from the bottom. Also i manually turned off bluetooth from settings so that it never turns back on by itself like it will when you toggle it off from swiping up. Maybe its a bug. I dont know its never done that before


I don't think it's a bug as it can be easily accessed by menu from swiping. You didn't confirm if anyone has access to your phone, like a child or partner, but I can confirm that even from a locked screen you can get to those options. I have even made calls from my phone just by holding my phone and it lights up and i touch the missed call notification which calls straight back...

If you see it more often, then I would suggest the apple community or see if their Apple Chat can shed some light.


----------

